# Horse dies at Dunfries show



## Quadro (7 August 2011)

A horse died yesterday when breaking a leg showjumping at Dunfries show. Im told was just a freak accident and the horse caught its leg on a pole on landing. The horse was experianced and HOYS qualified.
Really sad and just makes you think 
Q


----------



## millhouse (7 August 2011)

Very very sad.  Rest in peace dear horse.


----------



## smirnoff_ice07 (9 August 2011)

Think I just missed it, was there in the morning competing with my 2year old but we left as the rain came on. Poor horse, it was wet but the ground wasn't all that bad


----------



## CocoChanelle (9 August 2011)

It was Stephen Lahoar's Cara Mia such a talented loss


----------



## Cuffey (9 August 2011)

There is a tribute to her on their web page, the sad incident took the edge off an otherwise good day, I dont think the going was slippery although there had been showers, the ground had rain earlier in the week.

http://www.drumcarrow.co.uk/


----------



## Quadro (9 August 2011)

I spoke to one of the SJ judges who said it was just a freak accident 
Terribly sad though.
Q


----------



## brendon (19 August 2011)

Some feedback states the ground was dry and others state slippery conditions?as the accident occured in the afternoon would the ground of become more slippery as the day went on..ie are safety checks made on ground conditions as the day progresses by stewards/judges!


----------



## alfiesmum (19 August 2011)

so sad, sometimes we forget how easily our friends are gone


----------



## MagicMelon (21 August 2011)

Its Dumfries Show (no such place as Dunfries).  Very sad for the Lohoars.


----------



## brendon (22 September 2011)

yes it is very sad.. if this was a "rider fatality" there would be a F.A.I.should "fatal equine accidents" also be investigated!..to see if all health and safety rules were in place and what could have been the "cause of the accident"..and any recommendations for improved safety for future events


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 September 2011)

very sad but if this was racing there would be a right stink-----


----------



## Caledonia (23 September 2011)

brendon said:



			yes it is very sad.. if this was a "rider fatality" there would be a F.A.I.should "fatal equine accidents" also be investigated!..to see if all health and safety rules were in place and what could have been the "cause of the accident"..and any recommendations for improved safety for future events
		
Click to expand...

It was an accident. That is the way of life, unfortunately. 

However, I do believe that all equestrian sports should be subject to the same scrutiny as racing is, with all records publicly available.


----------



## Maesfen (23 September 2011)

Beau Supreme broke his in the arena at HOYS one year.  Like this, was a terrible accident but just that, an accident, nobody was to blame so lets forget the 'someone must be to blame' culture can we?.


----------



## scheherazade (23 September 2011)

Sadly Angus also lost his top horse last week - found dead in its stable. Really feel for them, they are having a really tough run at the moment


----------



## brendon (27 September 2011)

Caledonia said:



			It was an accident. That is the way of life, unfortunately. 

However, I do believe that all equestrian sports should be subject to the same scrutiny as racing is, with all records publicly available.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree this show was under the rules of the BSJA.It should report on all fatal accidents it concerns me to read that ground conditions were of concern in "previous years"at this show...but the showjumping was not as far as I know stopped!further increasing the risk of injury to both horse and rider.What qualifications are required by those responsible for the BSJA shows!!this is a very dangerous sport and current "health and safety legislation" is needs changing...for everyones sake!


----------



## Cuffey (27 September 2011)

brendon, like many other people I watched quite a lot of SJ that day but just missed the accident.
No one who was there including the bystanders offered any criticism of the course, the going the organisation or the veterinary care of the horse afterwards
There had been a little rain on the day but following rain through the week which meant the ground already had a cut in it.
I do not recall seeing horses slip or jump badly

Comments about the ground--the going was better than many years when it can be quite hard so any rain then can make the going greasy.


----------



## Maesfen (27 September 2011)

I think also Brendon, that accidents apart - as this was - riders owe it to their horses to walk with their feet if they think conditions aren't good enough (although this doesn't seem to be the case here of course) but if you insist on 'over the top' measures from H & S, then the entry costs and insurance are going to soar and you might end up with no show at all.


----------



## frozzy (27 September 2011)

We were competing both on the Friday of Dumfries (Ridden M&M classes) and on the Saturday (In Hand classes)
On Friday there was no rain, in fact I got my face burnt with the sun and bit of wind there was.
On the saturday there was no rain until after the accident occured. I witnessed the accident as we were standing waiting for the parade right beside the BSJA ring.
The ground was just about perfect. (I think I can offer an opinion my  girls used to show jump and now do WHP) The rain started AFTER the accident and thats what it was. The horse hit the first part of the double and couldnt rise to the second.
Very sad but dealt with efficiently, swiftly and the screens were up in a short space of time. All the competitors removed themselves until the horse had been removed from the ring using "walking screens"


----------



## juliag (27 September 2011)

brendon said:



			I quite agree this show was under the rules of the BSJA.It should report on all fatal accidents it concerns me to read that ground conditions were of concern in "previous years"at this show...but the showjumping was not as far as I know stopped!further increasing the risk of injury to both horse and rider.What qualifications are required by those responsible for the BSJA shows!!this is a very dangerous sport and current "health and safety legislation" is needs changing...for everyones sake!
		
Click to expand...

Very sad, tragic Accident! But for heavens sake, this country is health and safety mad!! So many shows in our area have gone under in the name of health and safety.......    These bloody health and safety nuts drive me bloody mad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maesfen (27 September 2011)

^^^ Couldn't agree more!


----------



## piglet99 (27 September 2011)

What happened? i think i'm a bit slow...i obviously missed something?


----------

